

Startup Quote: Ben Huh, founder, Cheezburger Network - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2798308233

======
raychancc
The worst thing in the world is to be bland.

\- Ben Huh (@benhuh)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2798308233>

